# Six Nations



## kered (Oct 12, 2008)

hi! is there anywhere that will play the six nations games? particuarly interested in Scotland games! 


i assume the irish village will show the Irish games, but i looked on the website and nothing's mentioned. ...anyone any ideas??

thanks!


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

kered said:


> hi! is there anywhere that will play the six nations games? particuarly interested in Scotland games!
> 
> 
> i assume the irish village will show the Irish games, but i looked on the website and nothing's mentioned. ...anyone any ideas??
> ...


YAHOOOOO A MAN AFTER MY OWN HEART BRING ON SATURDAY
ENGLAND V ITALY 3.00
IRELAND V FRANCE AT CROKERS 5.00
Ireland, Ireland,
Together standing tall
Shoulder to shoulder
We’ll answer Ireland’s call 

From the mighty Glens of Antrim
From the rugged hills of Galway
From the walls of Limerick
And Dublin Bay
From the four proud provinces of Ireland 
TRY THE AUSSIE LEGENDS


----------



## kered (Oct 12, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> YAHOOOOO A MAN AFTER MY OWN HEART BRING ON SATURDAY
> ENGLAND V ITALY 3.00
> IRELAND V FRANCE AT CROKERS 5.00
> Ireland, Ireland,
> ...




LADY after your heart ....


and where can i watch the scot's send england packing ??


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

kered said:


> lady after your heart ....
> 
> 
> and where can i watch the scot's send england packing ??


scotland v wales sunday
aussie legends
england v scotland march 21st
the last game of the tournement when ireland lift the cup


----------



## kered (Oct 12, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> scotland v wales sunday
> aussie legends
> england v scotland march 21st
> the last game of the tournement when ireland lift the cup




ah got it sorry - am new here, didn't realise Aussie legends was the name of a place, i thought you were just throwing in a ramdon aussie quote... 

cheers - will find out where it is so i can see Scotland lift the cup for the first time in a while


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

kered said:


> ah got it sorry - am new here, didn't realise Aussie legends was the name of a place, i thought you were just throwing in a ramdon aussie quote...
> 
> cheers - will find out where it is so i can see Scotland lift the cup for the first time in a while


GET IN LINE IRELAND FIRST SCOTLAND SECOND ENGLAND CAN HAVE THE


----------



## kered (Oct 12, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> GET IN LINE IRELAND FIRST SCOTLAND SECOND ENGLAND CAN HAVE THE


hahahah - if england get the wooden spoon, i'd happily take second place behind the irish


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

With out johnny its possible 
realisticly i think it will be wales that will win shane williams no1 and gavin henson back in for eye candy for the ladies dont mess the hair up


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't worry about Henson, he'll be knackered from nappy changing and night time feeds.

Erin Go Bragh


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Don't worry about Henson, he'll be knackered from nappy changing and night time feeds.
> 
> Erin Go Bragh


oh yes little dexter henson lol


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

kered said:


> hi! is there anywhere that will play the six nations games? particuarly interested in Scotland games!
> 
> 
> i assume the irish village will show the Irish games, but i looked on the website and nothing's mentioned. ...anyone any ideas??
> ...


Don't know if these suit your location but I watched Ireland -v- The Blacks in the Dhow & Anchor at Jumeirah Beach Hotel. The Underground Bar in The Habtoor show all the English Soccer and the Hilton Hotel oppossite JBR show a lot of sport too, so either of thise would probably show 6Nations.

G


----------



## kered (Oct 12, 2008)

Genghis said:


> Don't know if these suit your location but I watched Ireland -v- The Blacks in the Dhow & Anchor at Jumeirah Beach Hotel. The Underground Bar in The Habtoor show all the English Soccer and the Hilton Hotel oppossite JBR show a lot of sport too, so either of thise would probably show 6Nations.
> 
> G


great thanks! any suggestions near deira?


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

kered said:


> great thanks! any suggestions near deira?


Sorry no suggestions. Relatively new here - I get a nose bleed if I stray too far up the SZR (oh and lost aswell)!!


----------

